

Steve Wozniak Shares How the Name "Apple" Came About  - patel
http://blog.tvdeck.com/2010/11/steve-wozniak-shares-how-name-apple.html

======
Triplane
Alan Turing killed himself by eating a bite of poisoned apple...

------
tiles
Can someone transcribe loosely for the video-disabled?

~~~
david2777
Steve Job's was working at a farm and someone gave him the idea of Apple
Computers. Then, years later, Steve Wozniak was on Dancing With The Stars and
met the brother of the person who gave him that name. Wozniak also thinks that
the lawsuit from Apple Records was wrong because Apple Computers was not a
musical device.

~~~
Natsu
> Wozniak also thinks that the lawsuit from Apple Records was wrong because
> Apple Computers was not a musical device.

Isn't that the origin of the "sosume" ("so sue me") sound? I thought I
remembered that it came about because they were sort of turning around and
adding musical ability to something that didn't have it before.

But now we've come full circle, with them offering Beatles songs on iTunes
(Apple Records was the label for the Beatles).

~~~
Hagelin
[http://www.boingboing.net/2005/03/24/early_apple_sound_de.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2005/03/24/early_apple_sound_de.html)

------
thought_alarm
Hmm, I always thought it came from the Beatles' record company.

The more you know...

------
patel
The point being, it might just fall in your lap, or be super random.

~~~
mitjak
Or, you know, fall on your head.

